# Anyone driving with hand controls?



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

Any suggestions on driving with hand controls doing Uber?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Chip Dawg said:


> Any suggestions on driving with hand controls doing Uber?


That's a ballsy way to drive...

Butt...more power to you...

Just not sure if the pax...

Will think there is something...

A little off about your driving style...8>O

Good luck...!

Rakos


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

That is how you fly planes. You are actually in better control!


Rakos said:


> That's a ballsy way to drive...
> 
> Butt...more power to you...
> 
> ...


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Rakos said:


> That's a ballsy way to drive...


Those aren't his balls. That's a colostomy bag, and it's due to be emptied. *shudder*


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

What are those???


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

For handicapped people who cant use brake or accelerator pedals.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Skepticaldriver said:


> For handicapped people who cant use brake or accelerator pedals.


But why are there two identical looking sticks, how the hell does that work?


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Woah. That legit looks like alternative steering. Thats not the accelerator brake hand controls ive seen before. Wow. Looks like dude is push pulling like a kids yellow red car or a ww2 tank driver


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> That is how you fly planes. You are actually in better control!


Feet control the rudder



Skepticaldriver said:


> Woah. That legit looks like alternative steering. Thats not the accelerator brake hand controls ive seen before. Wow. Looks like dude is push pulling like a kids yellow red car or a ww2 tank driver


Or a bobcat.
Skid steer set up is often similar.
Different on cranes.
( ever been lowered into a barge inside of one of these ?)
I have unloaded a ship full of rocks from India before . . .to be ground into dust and sold at great markup as Drilling mud to overcome tubing pressure and suppress well blow outs.

A LOT of money in Agregates !
Import and store.
They support every railroad in the nation.
Line the roadbeds and shoulders.
Import a shipload and Your journey begins as a " Rock Mogul"

( there WAS a lot of money in talc, easily dried and ground, before the lawsuits)
( gypsum board ie: sheetrock is another ground mineral product)


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

No clue.idk. Drive by wire i guess. Once you go that route. Technically you could use an xbox controller.

Lets do it up. Lets rideshare with an xbox controller. Itll be like that dumb game uber used to let us download to play uber


----------

